# Turkey Survey



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2007)

I can't remember how to create a survey, so I'm just going to ask the question here.  Someone could put it into survey form if they want.  But here it is.

What is the technique for pefeclty juicy and succulent turkey?  I have seen many people on this site try to give the "perfect turkey recipe".  I certainly have my own idea how to make the perfect turkey and have stated it several times.  So I'm looking for your ideas, with reasons why you think your method is best.

1. Cook low and slow, heating at for that last few minutes to crispy up the skin.

2. Cook at a high temperature until the optimum meat temperature is reached, measuring with a meat thermometer.

3. Cook at moderate temperature for 15 minutes per pound.

4. Cook breast-side down, then flip half way through the cooking process.

5. Deep fry the turkey according to fryer directions.

6. Cook turkey in a sealed roasting bag.

7. Cook on high, then cool down oven to low to complete the process.

8. Cook on low, then heat up to complete the bird.

9. Baste frequently during the roasting process

10. Add lardoons into the turkey flesh.

11. Brine the bird before roasting.

12. Cook until the meat is 180 '.

13. Other.

Let's see whatcha got to say.  Oh, and you pros out there, and you know who you are, when all is said and done, please help to educate the less experienced who just want a flawless Thanksgiving Turkey.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bigjimbray (Nov 12, 2007)

Goodweed I have baked and deep fried turkey`s anf I have enjoyed both ways, there are
alot of different ways to go about it just like you have stated. But I think what is perfect for some isn`t so great for some others. I think its just what an individual likes, that `s
just like me, I have to have cranberry sauce with my holiday meal or its not right. everybody has to have something to make it perfect.


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 12, 2007)

number 3 with bacon over the outside then tin foil over the tray, then take the bacon off when cooked (to make sammichs) and let the turkey rest breast side down for a good half hour.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 12, 2007)

if I can get this to be a poll, I will if you want GW.

I will say that my method is different, like a mix of brining and breast down, but great(thanks, MOM)!

My key is the 'ol V-rack, brined bird, do the bird breast side DOWN. Medium/moderate heat breast side UP until a little crisp. Flip after skin is nice and drop the temp by 25degrees .The skin crisps and acts like a cup, holds the juices in, makes the most moist white meat you have EVER had, I promise, even the leftovers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> if I can get this to be a poll, I will if you want GW.
> 
> I will say that my method is different, like a mix of brining and breast down, but great(thanks, MOM)!
> 
> My key is the 'ol V-rack, brined bird, do the bird breast side DOWN. Medium/moderate heat breast side UP until a little crisp. Flip after skin is nice and drop the temp by 25degrees .The skin crisps and acts like a cup, holds the juices in, makes the most moist white meat you have EVER had, I promise, even the leftovers.


 
Tatt; Please turn this into a poll.  Thanks.

BigJimBray;  I'm looking only for the cooking technique that you feel results in the finest quality turkey.  What sides are required is up to the meal-maker.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 12, 2007)

7,9 & 10

I also buy smaller, fresh turkeys from the butcher.  Two 12-15 lb turkeys fit in my oven side by side.  I rotate them twice during the cooking process.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 12, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> if I can get this to be a poll, I will if you want GW.
> 
> I will say that my method is different, like a mix of brining and breast down, but great(thanks, MOM)!
> 
> My key is the 'ol V-rack, brined bird, do the bird breast side DOWN. Medium/moderate heat breast side UP until a little crisp. Flip after skin is nice and drop the temp by 25degrees .The skin crisps and acts like a cup, holds the juices in, makes the most moist white meat you have EVER had, I promise, even the leftovers.


Tatt please explain this in more detail Im very interested in your method.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw a thing on epicurious.com using a flavor injector to add olive oil of other thing to moisten turkey.Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 12, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> I saw a thing on epicurious.com using a flavor injector to add olive oil of other thing to moisten turkey.Any thoughts?


 
For the fat, I spread butter underneath the skin using my fingers.  It gives a nice crispy skin, and the breast meat has always come out moist.

I've been meaning to try the breast side down method.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 12, 2007)

9 out of 10 Turkeys surveyed felt people should eat pizza instead of Turkey. 

The last one had a death wish. 


I brine the Turkey, then turn over the cooking responsibilities to Sheila, so I'm not quite sure what she does after that. I get called back in to lift the turkey out of the roasting pan, then make the gravy.

I'm pretty sure she roasts it covered until it's about done, then uncovers it to brown it/crisp up the skin. 


John


----------



## Constance (Nov 12, 2007)

I cook my turkey breast side down, no rack, loosely tented with foil. The skin on the breast gets brown and crispy from the heat of the pan. I cook it at 350 until the leg and thigh wiggle freely. It may not be the most beautiful bird you ever saw, but it's juicy and delicious.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 12, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> What is the technique for pefeclty juicy and succulent turkey? Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
I've been cooking turkey for so many years (the old-fashioned way - in the oven), rarely follow a recipe, & never had one turn out badly.

Make sure it's fully defrosted, and baste often w lots of butter & herbs. Turn it over a few times & baste again. When it starts to brown, cover with foil. I think people are intimidated by the size. It's really not much different than roasting a chicken.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't really have anything special. Just cook and enjoy, because it is always good.


----------



## Caine (Nov 12, 2007)

I always roast mine on a rack, inside a Reynolds bag, with stuffing inside so no brining. Been doing it that way since I first jumped off the boat and slipped on Plymouth rock, and it always comes out perfect.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 12, 2007)

3,4,11.9.  This year if the weather holds out I am going to try to do 2 smaller turkeys than usual.  One in the oven and one in the smoker.  The smoked turkeys we had this summer were so good and I don't think my family have tried one.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2007)

Now, I'm going to throw a thought out to you, and explain why I make my turkeys the way I do.

For years, I followed the instructions on the turkey package. They were simple instructions to follow and went something like this.

Thaw turkey in a water-bath overnight. Remove giblets and neck, and wash thouroughly inside and out. Lightly salt the inside cavity. Preheat oven to 350' F. and place the bird into a roasting pan. Make a tent of aluminum foil and place over the bird. Roast for 15 minutes per pound and then remove the tent. Baste with pan juices and roast until the pop-up timer pops. Remove from oven and serve. I did this for years and my turkeys always came out dry as a bone. I was scratching my head and was disappointed.

I purchased a Webber Kettle barbecue and a barbecue cookbook at the same time. In it was the recipe for a barbecued tukey. It said to make a divided bed of coals, place a rinsed, dried, and salted turkey over a drip pan that was set between the charcoal beds and cover with the lid. Close all vents half way and cook for ten minutes per pound. Remove and serve. That first turkey came out perfectly juicy and tender, with great flavor. I needed to know what the difference was.

I reasoned that it was the high initial heat of the charcoal that made the difference, believing that it "sealed" the meat, and as the oxygen was burned up, the fire cooled and cooked the bird through, with all those wonderful juices trapped.

My next attempt in the oven was done by firing her up to 500' F, cooking for 15 mintues, reducing the temp to 350, and cooking until the little plastic timer popped up. The result was the same old dry turkey.

I perused various cookbooks, and on-line sources. I watched the cooking channel. I listened to Emeril.  Finding that everyone gave conflicting advise, I decided to experiment and learn.

The results of the experimentation may shock you. You may not believe what I'm going to say. But all you have to do to prove me right or wrong is to test my ascertation. And here it is.

It doesn't matter what temperature you cook the bird at. It doesn't matter if you flip it, if you cook it breast side up, or breast side down. It doesn't matter if you baste the bird or not. It doesn't matter if you barbecue it, or roast it in the oven, or in an oven bag, or even deep-fry it. None of these things will affect the quality of the turkey meat. The only requirement for pefect turkey is to remove it from the heat source when the meat thermometer, placed into the thickest part of the breast, and not touching the bone, reads 155' F. That's it. It's that simple. Now let me explain why, with verbal illustrations.

Before meat is cooked, it is made up of thousands of individual cells, each filled with fluid and nutrients. As muscle is heated, the protien molecules begin to contract, squeezing the liquid from the cells and allowing them to escape the meat. The cells, while still intact, become like deflated water balloons. The protiens also tend to knot together, making the meat tough.

This action begins around 170 degrees or so. To prove this theory, I cooked several turkeys over the course of a year or two. In each case, I pulled the bird from the heat source at 155' F. I tried the high initial heat, followed by a lower heat. I cooked low & slow in a 325' F. oven. I cooked on the barbecue, with a cover, both breast side up, and breast side down. 

There is only one thing that I have seen consistantly that is true. The white meat does cook faster than does the dark meat. So the breast must be tented, or have aluminum foil pressed over it, or an oil or butter soaked cloth for all but the last 20 minutes of cooking time. The foil, shiny side out, will reflect much of the heat away from the breast meat, causing it to absorb thermal energy more slowly. This gives the dark meat, and the joints around the dark meat, time to cook through before the breast meat is done completely. If you don't slow the white meat cooking process, one of two things will happen. Either the breast meat will be perfect and the dark meat around the joints will still be bloody, or the joint meat will be perfect and the breast meat will be over-cooke and dry.

Basting does not help the meat. It does deposit flavor particles and fat from the broth onto the skin. This results in a richer skin flavor. High final heat will darken and crisp the skin if need be. A couple minutes in 500' heat will give great color and texture without overcooking the breast meat.

As for that breast-side down theory, I observed the turkey roasting in my barbecue when I went to check the temperature. I noticed that there was a significant amount of juice bubbling just under the top skin, and in places, breaking through and dripping down to be caught in the drip pan. I suspect that as the liquid is heated, it rises through the meat as steam, and collects under the top skin. When the bird is removed from teh heat, and allowed to rest, this same liquid is absorbed back into the meat. 

This belief stems again from actual experience. I had barbecued a turkey for a company pot-luck, and had accidently over-cooked it. Since I was going to present it on a platter, already sliced, I took teh slices and placed them into a freezer bag. I then filled the bag with drippings collected from the drip pan, sealed the bag, and allowed it all to sit overnight. I reheated the turkey in the office microwave and placed it on a platter. Everyone said it was the juiciest turkey they had ever eaten. I believe the law of osmosis was responsible for saving my turkey.

There you have it. It is my belief that you need only put the bird (rubbed all over with butter and lightly salted) on a rack and into the oven, or in a covered grill/barbecue, and roast it for 10 minutes per pound, with a meat thermometer stuck into the breast, and the breast meat covered with foil. When the time has elapsed, remove the foil and check the thermometer. Roast until the instrument reads 165, remove, let rest 15 to 20 minutes, carve, and serve. It's that easy.

Comments are welcomed.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 12, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> There you have it. It is my belief that you need only put the bird (rubbed all over with butter and lightly salted) on a rack and into the oven, or in a covered grill/barbecue, and roast it for 10 minutes per pound, with a meat thermometer stuck into the breast, and the breast meat covered with foil. When the time has elapsed, remove the foil and check the thermometer. Roast until the instrument reads 165, remove, let rest 15 to 20 minutes, carve, and serve. It's that easy.
> 
> Comments are welcomed.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Very nice advice.
Are you saying to skip the brining process?  
You say temp doesn't matter, what temp do you use for the approx 10min/lb?
One more tidbit that wasn't mentioned is to dry the skin with paper towels prior to rubbing butter all over it.  I'm sure most of you knew that, but just in case a noob didn't.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 12, 2007)

Bacardi said:


> Very nice advice.
> Are you saying to skip the brining process?
> You say temp doesn't matter, what temp do you use for the approx 10min/lb?
> One more tidbit that wasn't mentioned is to dry the skin with paper towels prior to rubbing butter all over it. I'm sure most of you knew that, but just in case a noob didn't.



Good call on drying the skin.  I forgot to mention that.  And for ten minutes per pound, I'm roasting at 375.  Now I'm not saying that the turkey will be done yet.  I am saying that it's time to occasionally (about every twenty minutes or so) check the thermometer and remove the foil.  That way, you make sure to not overcook the turkey.

Brining will add flavor and moisture to the meat beyond what it already has, as will injecting turkey broth into the raw muscle tissue.  Brining will also allow you to flavor the meat with various herbs and spices that can be added to the brine solution.

I never have noticed much difference in the meat flavor when adding arromatics to the turkey, or any poultry cavity.  I find that the inside of the bird is covered by a tough membrane that inhibits the cavity flavors from infusing into the meat, no matter what the comercials for the beer can say.

Placing herbs and aromatics under the skin will add flavor to the turkey flesh, as will inserting lardoons.

My family also loves when I barbecue the turkey with applewood thrown onto the charcoal.  I've also used maple and birch picked up from a nearby forest.  In the time it takes to barbecue the turkey, the smoke will delicately flavor the meat.  The skin, of course, will have a pronounced smoke flavor and will turn dark bronze in color.

And if you want to play a bit, there are a host of glazes that go great on turkey skin.  Honey comes to mind, as does maple syrup.  But if so inclined to use a glaze, remember that sugars burn quickly and so temperature control must be carefully maintained thoughout the cooking process.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 12, 2007)

First throw away those pop up timers they are notorious for being off.  Then road how ever testing with a instant read thermometer to 151 in the thigh and Brest let it set for a good 30 minutes then enjoy


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 12, 2007)

I've tried everything. Injecting, butter under the skin, brining, basting, tenting etc. etc. Cooking upside down was the most comical (has anyone seen that commercial this year where this girl is fumbling with a turkey in her kitchen sink and it keeps slipping out of her hands, onto the floor, etc. etc. eventually flings out through the window and knocks out the guy standing outside?). Brining works the best for me, actually it's quite delicious. No matter what I do, my picky hubby thinks the only thing good about a turkey is the skin.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 12, 2007)

Yep,  Pytn, I've seen the commercial.  In the end the turkey looks as big as the 33-pounder I cooked about 15 years ago.

As for how we cook our turkey, I have been brining them in recent years.  Nothing fancy, just salt and water.

However, I make a mixture of melted butter and white wine and submerge a  lot of cheesecloth in it and then drape it over the top of the turkey.   While the turkey bakes, breast up, I baste with the remaining butter/white wine  mixture.

Our turkey is always Norman Rockwell bronze and moist.  Been doing this for years and years so it's one of those "if it ain't broke; don't break it" situations.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 12, 2007)

PytnPlace said:


> ... (has anyone seen that commercial this year where this girl is fumbling with a turkey in her kitchen sink and it keeps slipping out of her hands, onto the floor, etc. etc. eventually flings out through the window and knocks out the guy standing outside?).


 
This one?

YouTube - Big Turkey Thanksgiving
Yes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 13, 2007)

Hiya
In the summer, I brine and then smoke the turkeys.  Nothing stopping me from doing that for Thanksgiving except I am loathe to touch the coal while I'll all dressed (up).  Besides that, I love the aroma the house takes on when there is a turkey roasting in the oven.

I brine the turkey, and bake it, stuffed and covered at 325, basting occasionally.  The final half hour, I uncover it, turn the heat up to 400.

I hope you have a wonderful holiday, Goodweed.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 13, 2007)

Until recently I never realized there was so much mystique & drama out there concerning how best to roast a turkey.  What a hoot!

We order an organic free-range turkey from Whole Foods every year & I just put that luscious baby on a strong V-Rack in a large roasting pan, rub it with a melted butter/extra-virgin olive oil/herb mixture, & roast until just done (around 165 on a meat thermometer), since it will continue cooking when removed to "rest" for about 20-30 minutes.  I usually start with a preheated 450-degree oven for just the first 15 minutes, then turn it down to 350 for the rest of the cooking time which, of course, depends on the size of the bird.  Forty-five minutes before it "should" be done, I start checking with the meat thermometer.

No brining, no gymnastics, no fuss, no muss.  Once the bird is in, I can just relax.  We have yet to be disappointed in any way, shape, or form.  Both white & dark meat come out moist, juicy, & delicious; skin is bronze & crisp.  And the best part?  The leftover meat stays just as moist, juicy, & delicious as when the bird first came out of the oven.  It's FABULOUS. 

While I'm all for trying new things, our turkeys come out so good every year, I really can't see any reason to try anything else.


----------



## sage™ (Nov 13, 2007)

I have discovered that no matter how I cook it, its best if I let it rest breast side down, it is the juiciest. lol..I had never heard to do this from any place but I thought I would try it one year and it worked...gotta love gravity.

If you like the skin.one of the best ways to eat it is to put some skin between some paper towels and put it in the microwave and nuke it.(few secs at a time) Its very crispy and  melts all the fat away..skin from a cooked turkey


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 13, 2007)

This one?

YouTube - Big Turkey Thanksgiving
Yes. 

Yup, that's it!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2007)

The acrobatics and drama of turkey is the reason I started this post.  Breezy, what you said is what I'm saying, just with a bit of explanation (Ok, a whole lot of explanation) thrown in to strengthen my position.  Turkey is really easy, with no fuss, and no gymnastics required.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 13, 2007)

Brined is always good, as a combo effort 2 of us spent about 40 bucks on an Emeril brine w/ dark beer once. Waste of good beer! The plain ol salt water was just as good!!

Deep fried never draws a complaint either.....

I wonder if you could deep fry a brined turkey? Too much splattering I would think.


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 13, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Placing herbs and aromatics under the skin will add flavor to the turkey flesh, as will inserting lardoons.
> 
> And if you want to play a bit, there are a host of glazes that go great on turkey skin. Honey comes to mind, as does maple syrup. But if so inclined to use a glaze, remember that sugars burn quickly and so temperature control must be carefully maintained thoughout the cooking process.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Great tips.  I've never had luck with separating the skin from the fresh during craving.  When you crave the skin doesn't stay on.  I prefer to inject flavors as the skin and flesh stay connected.

Blow torch on 2:1 ratio of Cinnamon and sugar for the best possible glaze. 



Dave Hutchins said:


> First throw away those pop up timers they are notorious for being off. Then road how ever testing with a instant read thermometer to 151 in the thigh and Brest let it set for a good 30 minutes then enjoy


 
Use your own thermo but leave the popup one intact, if you remove it liquid will gush out during the cooking process...  



PytnPlace said:


> I've tried everything. Injecting, butter under the skin, brining, basting, tenting etc. etc. Cooking upside down was the most comical (has anyone seen that commercial this year where this girl is fumbling with a turkey in her kitchen sink and it keeps slipping out of her hands, onto the floor, etc. etc. eventually flings out through the window and knocks out the guy standing outside?). Brining works the best for me, actually it's quite delicious. No matter what I do, my picky hubby thinks the only thing good about a turkey is the skin.


 
Cooking upside down will result in juicy breast meat, but a soggy skin.  Also can have an ugly bird with the V-Rack indentation if you're using one.  It's all about what's important to you.  



suziquzie said:


> Deep fried never draws a complaint either.....
> 
> I wonder if you could deep fry a brined turkey? Too much splattering I would think.


 
You can.  

Also wanted to add one more tip about injecting.  Do not use butter and other ingredients together in your injections assuming you inject the day before.  Use brooth and spices then butter separately.  Otherwise the butter will turn solid and suspend the spices which prevents it from flavoring the meat.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL!  What a travesty.

Does anyone besides me remember when Thanksgiving wasn't such a darn frou-frou affair?  You had the turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes (& sometimes white as well), several green veggies, canned cranberry sauce, & a few different pies for dessert.

No one complained if the white meat of the turkey was dry (although it more often than not wasn't), there was no "Emeril 'BAM'" in any of the sides, & no one was trying to outdo anyone else with a "gourmet" side dish.  Lord, I miss that when I talk to or visit friends.  Thanksgiving seems to have evolved into some sort of competition.

Luckily, I do recreate the old days somewhat.  We have our organic free-range turkey (my only nod to somewhat "new" food - lol), but I usually make basic Pepperidge Farm stuffing, creamed garlic spinach, plain baked & buttered sweet & white potatoes, good old green bean casserole, & yes, PERISH THE THOUGHT, Pillsbury Crescent Rolls!!!!  Send me to hades right now - lol!!

It all turns out good, homey, & without all the frou-frou that I feel so often sucks the life out of holidays these days.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 13, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> LOL!  What a travesty.
> 
> Does anyone besides me remember when Thanksgiving wasn't such a darn frou-frou affair? You had the turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes (& sometimes white as well), several green veggies, canned cranberry sauce, & a few different pies for dessert.
> 
> ...



Again I agree with you.  The onbly thing I was trying to accomplish with this thread was to let everyone know how easy it is to make a really good turkey by cooking to the right temperature.  All of the other things, in my opinion, are just there to make people think the TV chef's know what they are doing, to make them seem somehow more competant.  Turkey is very easy to do right.  No fuss, no bother.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 13, 2007)

I think the whole trick is to pull turkey out before it hits the temp suggested as it cooks another 10-15 degrees after you pull it.I also think the bigger the turkey the better the chances it will be dry.I have made the bigger ones with adding a bit of water to bottom of pan every so often.Not to say Im a master with turkey I think its so easy its hard.Im thinking this year instead of cooking 1 huge turkey I will cook 2 smaller ones I think the quicker they cook the more moist(I hope) they will be.Last but not least keep some warm chicken or turkey stock if the turkey is dry just slice cover with some stock and cover pan with foil and warm a bit in oven.It will be really moist after that in fact it will be really moist.Thats how you save a dry turkey. I still dont know if the bag is better it seems to be as it holds the moisture in.I think stuffing cavity with onions,oranges and lemons also helps with the moisture.Dang it.I think if we cooked them more than once or twice a year we would be better at it.


----------



## Crash (Nov 14, 2007)

Most turkeys come with a plastic gizmo that holds or ties the drumsticks together near the cavity opening. I've always used it because it seems like a good way to hold the stuffing in the cavity. 

It seems to me that by pulling the legs and therefore thighs together against the carcass, a bigger mass is created for heat to penetrate and cook (more so if the bird is stuffed).

Has anyone experimented with cooking a turkey without doing so i.e. "spread eagle style"? Or go a step further and cut the skin between the carcass and the thighs, exposing the inner thighs?

Would that help the legs and thighs cook at the same rate as the breast?

Any thoughts?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh no, Goodweed - I didn't mean that with reference to your turkey-cooking survey - I meant in general:  magazines, tv cooking programs, etc.

For instance, husband & I were in Border's Books the other day & I was leafing thru some cooking magazine that, of course, had a huge Thanksgiving spread outlined that was really over the top.  We started laughing because we figured if we wanted to have that - even for just the 2 of us - I'd have to start cooking NOW, it would probably cost around $500 easy, & I'd be too exhausted on the big day to even watch the Macy's parade on tv.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:


> Oh no, Goodweed - I didn't mean that with reference to your turkey-cooking survey - I meant in general: magazines, tv cooking programs, etc.
> 
> For instance, husband & I were in Border's Books the other day & I was leafing thru some cooking magazine that, of course, had a huge Thanksgiving spread outlined that was really over the top. We started laughing because we figured if we wanted to have that - even for just the 2 of us - I'd have to start cooking NOW, it would probably cost around $500 easy, & I'd be too exhausted on the big day to even watch the Macy's parade on tv.


 
It's truly sad to me that every good thing, like Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter, even Mother's and Father's day, and all the rest, are manipulated by big buisness, which is assisted by the media, to increase their "bottom line".  I know that profit is required for keeping a business afloat and solvent.  But when money, or creating the perfect meal, or giving the perfect gift, etc., becomes the sole focus in life, the events, personal relationships with family, freinds, spouses, and faith become lost.  And these are the things that really bring happiness.  I would rather serve a simple meal, and spend my time playing pick-up sticks with a 7 year-old niece, than presenting the perfect meal with every side-dish imaginable.  The latter would certainly get me oohs, and ahhs, but then my memories would be about a momentary boost in ego, rather than the continuing love of that 7-year old.  And anyone who knows me knows that I value bringing joy to my family more than any other thing in this world.

That's not to say that if I'm responsible for bringing the turkey, that I'm not going to make it the best turkey that I can, but simply, that I'm going to do that in such a way that I have more time to be with, and do things with those I love.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 14, 2007)

This comment relates more to Turkey tasting rather than the way to cook a Turkey.
I figure this will also contributes significantly to the final product, perhaps belongs to another forum.

According to Cook's Illustrated November 2007, they sampled 8 different brands of Turkey including kosher, fresh, frozen, basted, etc. etc. All turkeys were cooked according to their Roasted Brined Turkey recipe (Nov./Dec. 2004), which I don't have.  These are the results of their assessment. 

Brands *highly recommended*: *RUBASHKIN'S AARON'S BEST* (kosher, $1.99 per pound) and *WALTER HATCHERY HERITAGE BREED* (Frozen, $7.14 per pound)

Brands *recommended*: *BUTTERBALL* (Frozen basted, $1.49 per pound) and *JENNIE-O* (Fresh basted, $1.49 per pound)

Brands *Recommended with reservations*: *EMPIRE KOSHER* (Fresh kosher, $2.69 per pound), *SHADY BROOKS FARMS* (Fresh, $1.29 per pound), *GOOD EARTH FARMS ORGANIC PASTURE_RAISED* (Shipped frozen from Winsconsin farm, $2.49 plus shipping) and *DIESTEL FAMILIY TURKEY RANCH* (Frozen, $1.99 per pound)

They also explain that the higher content of fat in the meat will result in more flavor and moisture, therefore, the older the animal, the taste will improve.
Commercial animals grow so fast, they hardly develop flavor so producers use basting as an alternative to improve this. Koshering is another way to improve flavor since salt is a natural enhancer and helps retain moisture.  
IMO, the article is very interesting and helpful.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 14, 2007)

Total agreement & kudos Goodweed!!!

Now that's not to say that I don't try a new dish now & then for the holidays, but some of these "you MUST make this if you want to host an "in" holiday" just turn me.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 14, 2007)

I brine and use Alton Brown roasting method.  Foolprrof.

Basting does nothing to make turkey meat moist.  Skin is a very effective moisture barrier.  You need to get under the skin to moisten the meat.  Basting helps make the skin brown up but it lowers the oven temp and prolongs cooking time, which can actually dry out the breast meat.


----------



## sage™ (Nov 17, 2007)

I have put some of the turkeys fat from other places on it under the skin on the breast.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 17, 2007)

You are right on the money once again Goodweed. As far as having moist turkey, I have seen (on one show or another) a chef dip cheesecloth into melted butter  and then drape it over the chicken then continue to baste with more butter (every half hour or so). Has anyone tried that method?


----------



## Bacardi (Nov 17, 2007)

Crash said:


> Most turkeys come with a plastic gizmo that holds or ties the drumsticks together near the cavity opening. I've always used it because it seems like a good way to hold the stuffing in the cavity.
> 
> It seems to me that by pulling the legs and therefore thighs together against the carcass, a bigger mass is created for heat to penetrate and cook (more so if the bird is stuffed).
> 
> ...


 
I have no experience trying that method, but would assume it would be frowned upon due to juices not being sealed in.  Why not buy a $2.50 whole chicken, cut the skin on one side and compare?  I'd be interested in your results!


----------



## carrollbarlow (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone ever brine a pre-basted turkey. what were your results.  I know it's recommended not to do so.


----------

